# limit auto iso in video mode on 5D3



## llirik (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey,

Either i'm missing something or just dont understand this bit at all.

basically, i set the iso limits for photo and video modes both to 6400, and then go to Av and set it to auto... but regardless of what i do... it will still jump up to 12,800 when its dark. I dont want this, i'd rather have a darker image and realize it and light for that, rather than the image looking fine on the monitor but being really noisy when i get to post.

anyone know what im missing here?

thanks


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 30, 2013)

You shouldn't be using auto ISO in video mode, big no-no. I'm not sure about the max setting though, probably something simple, I'm sure someone will have an answer for you before too long.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 30, 2013)

Have you read page 221 0f your manual?


----------

